# Unix Simulator



## Jimbob1989

Does anyone know of a unix or linux simulator that will run in windows?

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

Wouldnt it be simpler to install Linux and code there? Or use Unix via a terminal or something?


----------



## Jimbob1989

I just want a single window which linux runs in. Have any links?

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

LOL yeah but i dont think its what you have in mind:
http://librenix.com/?inode=96


----------



## Jimbob1989

Do macs have there own operating system if so is there a simular simulator?

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

Macs have their own OS ... coincidentally its called MacOS. To answer your underlying question, there isnt really a "*nix simulator" per se; not in the traditional sense of emulation. There are Windows simulators for both Linux and Mac however (not so sure about mac but i think so)


----------



## Jimbob1989

that link realy isnt what i'm looking for. I want to learn how unix is set out. So i want a window which either runs or simulates unix.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> that link realy isnt what i'm looking for. I want to learn how unix is set out. So I want a window which either runs or simulates unix


Yes I know which is why i said it wouldnt quite be what your looking for (and probably more advanced than you're lookin for). You CAN have linux run in a single window but you'd have to deal with getting rid of the other terminals and such (which also removes the usefulness of linux)... hell even at boottime and during the installation you have access to 7 different terminals.

Like i said also, there isnt really a "simple-pretty-one-click-WindowsXPish" solution


----------



## [tab]

You may like to try Cygwin.


----------

